# Too much time ??



## Milpaul (Nov 22, 2007)

I came across an old Coca-Cola glass bottle and couldn't help but wonder what it would look like in wood...(it's a sickness I know [:I].) So you decide, is it a work of art or do I just have too much time on my hands [?]


----------



## R2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Great look. Careful of copyright infringements![]


----------



## stevers (Nov 22, 2007)

My Brother would love it, huge Coca Cola fan.


----------



## TBone (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it looks cool. Great conversation piece


----------



## richstick1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool - is that red oak??


----------



## Milpaul (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> 
> Cool - is that red oak??


It's from a 4x4 piece of oak I bought a while back at a Menards store.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 23, 2007)

Wonderful workmanship; classic design.


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 23, 2007)

That is cool. A great conversation piece.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 23, 2007)

Brilliant work, beautiful wood![]


----------



## thewishman (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice work and cool idea. How about a Coca-cola made with cocobolo?

Chris


----------



## txbatons (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL. I vote too much time!!  Nice work, though. You're obviously talented.


----------



## Milpaul (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> 
> LOL. I vote too much time!!  Nice work, though. You're obviously talented.


At least I got one honest answer  
Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 23, 2007)

Put a peppermill mech in it, it will sell.

DAMHIKT


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 23, 2007)

PICTURES-Ed, PICTURES. 

Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 23, 2007)

I dunno..... looks more like a PEPSI bottle to me!


----------



## Milpaul (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> I dunno..... looks more like a PEPSI bottle to me!


At least you think it looks like a bottle


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 23, 2007)

I agree - It has to be a PEPSI bottle[][}]

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> 
> PICTURES-Ed, PICTURES.
> 
> Mike



Mike, 

Before I came to IAP, I NEVER took pics of my "stuff".  While I regret that, I got a lot MORE DONE!!!  Picture-taking also takes TIME, time I used to use to make more product.

So, I still take pictures only when I think the product is VERY unique or it is one of the imported materials I hope to sell.

SORRY, lots of interesting stuff is now just "memories".


----------



## louisbry (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice job on the "coke" bottle.   I have to agree on too much time.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 29, 2007)

Is is hollow??[}][]


----------



## alxe24 (Nov 30, 2007)

That is a bit of both to me but I love it. Did you think making one with lets say walnut si it's a lot darker, different accent for the cap (maple) and do something where the logo goes? now that you are at it and made one the second should be easier


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 30, 2007)

You are an Andy Warhol with the lathe.


----------



## Milpaul (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> 
> That is a bit of both to me but I love it. Did you think making one with lets say walnut si it's a lot darker, different accent for the cap (maple) and do something where the logo goes? now that you are at it and made one the second should be easier


Those are good ideas. I wanted a lighter color to start with (more like a bottle) but I agree a darker wood will add more. I wanted to do something with the logo too, but it would have to be perfect or it would ruin it.


----------

